# New labs...need opinions



## stacy80 (Feb 22, 2010)

I got back my labs from last week. I am on 112mcg of synthroid now. I feel pretty good but still get pretty tired in the afternoon. I think overall we are really close to the right dose but now I have another issue. My glucose is high (barely but enough to be considered prediabetic). Can this be affected by my thyroid? I am not overweight at all and eat fairly healthy and exercise regularly (I am 5'5" and 130 lbs). I was gestational diabetic when I was pregnant with my first son and my dad and aunt are both type 2 diabetics as well which puts me at a higher risk for diabetes so I'm a little concerned about this. I go to see my new endocrinologist (yay!) on Friday so we will see what she has to say. Thanks!

Here are the labs: All normal ranges are in parenthesis.

Glucose: *104* (70-99)
TSH: .58 (.34-5.60)
T4 Free: *1.42* (.61-1.12)
T3 Free: 3.47 (2.39-6.79)
Thyroglobulin: <.2 (0-63.4)
Thyroglobulin Aby: <.9 (0-4.0)
TPA: 1 (<9.0)

Other tests:
Sodium 140: (136-144)
Potassium: 4.1 (3.6-5.1)
Chloride: 106 (101-111)
CO2: 29 (22-32)
AGAP: 5 (3-20)
BUN: 15 (8-26)
Creatinine: 9.0 (8.6-10.0)
Magnesium: 2.3 (1.8-2.5)
Phos: 3.4 (2.5-4.6)
PTH Intact: 44.5 (12.0-88.0)
25OH Vit D Level: 32 (30-80)


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

stacy80 said:


> I got back my labs from last week. I am on 112mcg of synthroid now. I feel pretty good but still get pretty tired in the afternoon. I think overall we are really close to the right dose but now I have another issue. My glucose is high (barely but enough to be considered prediabetic). Can this be affected by my thyroid? I am not overweight at all and eat fairly healthy and exercise regularly (I am 5'5" and 130 lbs). I was gestational diabetic when I was pregnant with my first son and my dad and aunt are both type 2 diabetics as well which puts me at a higher risk for diabetes so I'm a little concerned about this. I go to see my new endocrinologist (yay!) on Friday so we will see what she has to say. Thanks!
> 
> Here are the labs: All normal ranges are in parenthesis.
> 
> ...


You sound good Stacy! Was this a fasting glucose test? I also think that your body has a ways to go w/ the healing process and for now, the glucose simply may be exhibiting some lag time here.

Do discuss it w/ your doctor though. Also, find a glycemic index on-line and see if there are any areas you can improve upon w/ food choices. For instance, 1/2 banana instead of a whole one. Stuff like that.

You could also take cinnamon which aids in glucose control. Ramp up the exercise too. Ha, ha!! That is if you dare!! LOL!!

Hugs, Lu Anne


----------



## stacy80 (Feb 22, 2010)

That is my fasting glucose level and having had gestational diabetes before the moment I saw it I knew that wasn't good. I could probably do better when it comes to my diet. I eat fairly healthy but also like to splurge on sweet stuff. I may just need to cut back on that a little.  Thanks!


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

> TSH: .58 (.34-5.60)
> T4 Free: 1.42 (.61-1.12)
> T3 Free: 3.47 (2.39-6.79)


My suggestion would be to ask for a reduction of Synthroid and the addition of Cytomel. Start with 5mcg split in 2 then test in 6 weeks to see where you are at.

You are not converting enough of your FT-4 over to FT-3 and a low FT-3 can cause that mid day slump, it sure did for me.

You should be shooting for mid range on both FT-4 (you are over high range) and FT-3 (which is 4.59 - you are only at 3.47)

I was in the same place - a higher FT-4 with a lower range FT-3 and could never get the consistent energy until I added the Cytomel.


----------

